# Two Pedals in One Enclosure?



## AngelRiot (Oct 23, 2020)

How would you wire two pedalpcb pedals in one enclosure?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 23, 2020)

Depends how you want them to function, the wiki page has three options.






						PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 23, 2020)

The answer you seek is here: http://wiki.pedalpcb.com/wiki/Main_Page
You'll find different methods depending on what you want.

Edit: @Nostradoomus beat me to it by seconds!


----------



## HamishR (Oct 24, 2020)

This is one option.


----------



## Kroars (Nov 28, 2020)

Out of curiosity does the order breakout board & 3pdt allow you to switch which pedal comes first in the chain/stack when wiring like the below link?






						3PDT Order Switch Wiring - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Robert (Nov 28, 2020)

Kroars said:


> Out of curiosity does the order breakout board & 3pdt allow you to switch which pedal comes first in the chain/stack when wiring like the below link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that's what it's for.


----------



## Kroars (Nov 28, 2020)

Robert said:


> Yep, that's what it's for.


Thanks for clarifying, I can slow to catch on at times


----------

